# Critique my diet (ectomorph)



## eXalin (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi, I am around 5 foot 8, I have been eating alot recenty for the last couple of weeks, however I cant tell whether Im actually gaining any weight, when I weigh myself it always changes one minute im 10 stone, next im 9.5...

I work at asda on the chilled department marking down all the meats, this means I have a WIDE selection of meats (Lamb, steak, chicken, turkey, salmon you name it) that I mark down, which I keep for myself and buy... (naughty, i know) so I ALWAYS have a varied amount of different protein sources.

anyway if someone could see any improvement for my diet, it would be very greatly appreciated, I have just started out and would like some advice from more expierenced people! (The /'s indicate any of those meats may be used)

Diet

Morning

Eggs / Tuna / Salmon

Couscous / Wholewheat Pasta / Wholegrain rice or Oats

Mid morning

Weight gain/muscle supplement (1000c with whole milk)

Lunch

Pasta

Whole chicken Breast/ Tuna / Salmon / Turkey

Extra virgin Olive Oil

Broccoli

Carrots

Onion

Mid Snack

Banana

Chicken Salad or Whole wheat Sandwich (Chicken / Bacon)

Dinner

Lamb / Turkey / Salmon / Tuna / Whole Chicken breast

Roast Potatos / Cous Cous/ Rice / Pasta

Vegetables ( Carrots, Peas, Broccoli, Leeks)

Mid Evening Snack

Dragonfruit / Fruit

Possibly Cake or some sort of dessert

Evening

Weight gain supplement(1000c)


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Always weigh yourself at the same time of day, first thing am after a toilet trip is perfect.

Without amounts of the different foods its hard to comment.


----------



## Vibora (Sep 30, 2007)

Robbie said:


> Always weigh yourself at the same time of day, first thing am after a toilet trip is perfect.
> 
> Without amounts of the different foods its hard to comment.


This.

But without amounts, in general the diet looks fine.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Robbie said:


> Always weigh yourself at the same time of day, first thing am after a toilet trip is perfect.
> 
> Without amounts of the different foods its hard to comment.


Yea agree but if you sway off diet and eat sh1te or have 10 pints the night before then expect it to be very different to what it should be


----------

